# I NEED WHITE/SNOWCAMO INSULATED COVERALLS!!!!!



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

If anyone has any idea where I can find some pure white insulated coveralls, or coat and pants/bibs, I would appreciate any information you may have. I would even settle for insulated snow camo in this type clothing if the patteren is very light. Too much dark snow camo out there. I'm not a very small guy so if I put my whites over my insullation it really restricts my movements. "I know" LOSE WEIGHT, RIGHT? (haha). Anyway, any help would be appreciated!
Thanx,
Redblooded :sniper:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i couldn't even find snow camo at the cabelas in kc... don't know where you will find it.

good luck

:sniper:


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Try www.ghostcamo.com. I personally found their camo to be awesome! It comes in all sizes!
:beer:


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

sportsmans whorehouse in **** rapids has insulated snow camo overalls.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I bought my reversable Mossy Oak Camo Insulated Bibs and Parka at Scheels All Sport in Fargo a few years back, but the Snow Camo side has too much DARK Tree Branches for my liking.

My buddy and his son use Insulated Coveralls called Snow Shadow they bought from Cabelas a few years back. I am not sure if they still offer them of not, but this is GREAT SNOW CAMO. It is mainly WHITE, but has patches of light cream color and light grey.

Larry


----------



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

Thnx for some of the input so far. I just got finished trying the **** rapids sportsman warehouse and I cant find where you can seach for items???? Guess I,ll have to call them.
SDHandgunner, as far as the type of camo you're talking about. I also have two friends that have the same camo and we have looked everywhere we can think of for it without any luck. That is exactly the type I would settle for if I couldnt find all white.
My wife works with a gal who does quite a bit of sewing, making wedding dresses and stuff like that. I am in the process of seeing if she could make me some pure white insulated coveralls. I'm sure that would get quite expensive, but at least I'd have exactly what I want. That is unless I run across something. Hope I run across something, cause I wouldnt even know where to begin finding all the materials for a seamstress. Anyway, thanx again for the input.
Redblooded :sniper:


----------



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

lmcnally12 said:


> Try www.ghostcamo.com. I personally found their camo to be awesome! It comes in all sizes!
> :beer:


lmcnally12, Ive also looked for this type of camo to no avail. I did find a jacket of this type, but the insulation seemed to be very thin. It wouldnt work on days like today (20 below). Maybe they make a little heavier stuff that I haven't found yet. And I tried the website you posted and so far it pops up that the page can't be found???? Thanx for the info though and I'll keep trying.
Redblooded :sniper:


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

yeah , the sportsmans web site sucks, I was at the store yesterday when I seen them.


----------



## DEER BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

I got mine at cabelas. They are heavy coveralls, legs zip to the knees. Very easy to slip on and off. The ten guys I hunt with all have them and like them. I think they are around $100.


----------



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

DEER BOY said:


> I got mine at cabelas. They are heavy coveralls, legs zip to the knees. Very easy to slip on and off. The ten guys I hunt with all have them and like them. I think they are around $100.


What brand are they DEER BOY? And are they a dark or light camo pattern? Thanx
Redblooded :sniper:


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just try typing it in yourself, I don't know why it doesn't link it to you from this web page. I was just on the site this morning. It seems they have some heavier insulated bibs and jackets. Give it a try and good luck finding some camo, I know what pain in the butt it can be!

:beer:


----------



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

lmcnally12 said:


> Just try typing it in yourself, I don't know why it doesn't link it to you from this web page. I was just on the site this morning. It seems they have some heavier insulated bibs and jackets. Give it a try and good luck finding some camo, I know what pain in the butt it can be!
> 
> :beer:


Think I may have found out the problem with the site you sent. It looks as though there is a dot at the end of com on the site you sent me. I tried typing it in myself and got there. But everytime I tried to go into their BUY IT NOW, then I had problems with getting there. I think its some kinda conspiracy,(haha). I'll succeed someday!
Redblooded :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Go with the Snow ghost camo let me know by PMing me if you can't get to the website and i will send you a catalog.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

just cover up with a white sheet or blanket, it hides shapes better than clothing. Old Indian trick!! :lol:


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

i've been calling fox/coyotes since 1973, and early on i felt it was necessary to blend in with the snow. however, i have hunted with snowmobile suits of various colors through the years and my success hasn't varied a great deal. more importantly, noise and movement is what will get a coyotes attention. nylon, when frozen, makes a great deal of noise which will draw attention to you. movement does the same thing.

i just recently purchased another pair of coveralls from cabella's. i made sure they were warm and water proof. they do have some type of tree pattern to help break up your outline. remember, when you're out there calling to check out your surroundings and take notice of all the non-white items in the area.

one other thing, make sure they fit comfortalby.

good luck


----------



## RedBlooded (Feb 16, 2006)

LASER MAN said:


> i've been calling fox/coyotes since 1973, and early on i felt it was necessary to blend in with the snow. however, i have hunted with snowmobile suits of various colors through the years and my success hasn't varied a great deal. more importantly, noise and movement is what will get a coyotes attention. nylon, when frozen, makes a great deal of noise which will draw attention to you. movement does the same thing.
> 
> i just recently purchased another pair of coveralls from cabella's. i made sure they were warm and water proof. they do have some type of tree pattern to help break up your outline. remember, when you're out there calling to check out your surroundings and take notice of all the non-white items in the area.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the advice. I am new to predator hunting but I have went and wittnessed a couple of coyotes called in. I am old enough and semi wise enough not to take too many things for granted' that is why I have the idea that I would rather be safe than sorry. But in my experiences hunting other critters, what you say makes a lot of sense. I did notice those 2 coyotes I saw were more worried about playing the wind in their favor than picking our position out visually. Once again, thanx for the advice!
Redblooded :sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree with Laserman, I started calling coyotes in 1970. When I started I used my horse for eyes and ears, it must have been a good distraction too because the coyotes didn't seem to ever know I was there. It worked pretty good, I would call then sit and watch the horse till he either spotted something or it was time to go to another spot.

I didn't own any type of camo, I used a piece of old canvas and wore it like a poncho. Oh man the good ol days.... I miss that horse his name was Satan, I had another horse who loved coyote hunting but he liked chasing them while I shot the gun off his back, damn that was fun ol Lightning could keep up to the yotes no problem. Couldn't hit them with the pistol though....


----------



## Pahuntdog (Jan 12, 2006)

if you want just white go to walmart and buy a set of pure white cotton sweats a size larger than you wear then just wear them over your other clothes works for me you can even get a hooded sweat shirt if you want camo just use a permanet marker in brown and black


----------



## uoykcuf (Dec 2, 2007)

try this link for snow shadow camo and see if its what you could use 
www.huntingillustrated.com


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Cabela's website has quite a bit of snow camo on it. Just go into mens hunting clothing on the left of the homepage and look through where it says cold weather camo on the page that comes up.

Matt


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

RedBlooded said:


> If anyone has any idea where I can find some pure white insulated coveralls, or coat and pants/bibs, I would appreciate any information you may have. I would even settle for insulated snow camo in this type clothing if the patteren is very light. Too much dark snow camo out there. I'm not a very small guy so if I put my whites over my insullation it really restricts my movements. "I know" LOSE WEIGHT, RIGHT? (haha). Anyway, any help would be appreciated!
> Thanx,
> Redblooded :sniper:


Hi,
I bought a pair from Cabela's a few years back that are really nice. Insulated and fairly weatherproof, they are warm and comfortable. They are big too. The pair I bought, XXX if I remember right, are built very big and I have plenty of room inside of them for layering. I think back then they were about $90.
Hope this helps you.
Dan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The problem with any white "patterned" camo, i.e. sticks and crap is when you are sitting on an all white spot. Sure their fine if its not all white. But imagine your sitting in a pasture, its overgrazed and theres not alot of grass poking up. Your out in this checkerboard pattern of black sticks and white. ANY movement you make is going to get you busted, and at some pretty good distances. 
Dark colors on an all white background show up much better than lighter colors on a mixed background.

All white is the way to go. Unfortunatly nobody makes a good all white anything anymore. All thats available is cheap coversuits, or something nice with a damn pattern. So I made myself the ultimate predator white-suit, it aint that hard and I suck at sewing.


----------

